

Would you use C for a software project nowadays? - kachnuv_ocasek
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/26301

======
maximilianburke
Most definitely. The vendors for the platforms I target only support C and C++
so and the software I write has fairly strict cycle budgets, often measured in
microseconds and sometimes in nanoseconds, so regardless of what language I
would like to use and am able to use, I end up finding myself neck deep in
pointers.

------
dwc
Even in 2010 I still find that many problems can be factored enough that
small, focused _programs_ can be used. Now I could bundle that functionality
into a larger application, making a nifty class/module and all that, but
sometimes it's nice to just write a C program to take care of it. I will
always want something like that in my toolbox, and C is a proven tool that
works well.

------
pwang
Absolutely.

